# Carpe Diem - Seize the Fish



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Went to the San Marcos River today with my Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing partner, Dave.

It was his first time to fly fish from a kayak. He did great.

Fishing has been a little slow lately, with a big high pressure system and blue skies pushing the fish extra deep. 

But if you are patient, and add a little extra weight to your flies, the fish are willing to bite. 

It is now less than a month till Daylight Savings Time. 

Having an extra hour of daylight really makes a difference.

The next three months should be dynamite.

Let's go fishing


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

flyfishingmike said:


> Fishing has been a little slow lately, with a big high pressure system and blue skies pushing the fish extra deep.
> 
> Let's go fishing


 Maybe this is why I have been skunked the last 2 days...Anyway! I always look forward to seeing your reports and good photos!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking what fly are the carp hitting?


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Carpe Diem means _Seize the Fish_?

I've been using it wrong all along. I always thought it meant _Day of the Carp_. Oh well, live and learn.

Looks like a great day!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Eat Sleep Fish said:


> If you don't mind me asking what fly are the carp hitting?


My best success catching carp on the fly has been with damsel fly nymph patterns.

This one hit a small white jig.

I caught an even bigger carp in the same area, about this time last year, on a San Marcos River Nymph.

Big fish, on light gear = much fun.


----------

